# small tunnels/house foundations



## theterrorwheel (May 27, 2010)

this is only a small location, infact it was found on the way back from an explore that didnt go to plan,
anyway not sure what its original use was, maybe house foundations, still once i saw it went somewhere i had to find out exactly where! the pics are not perfect as i didnt have a tripod so couldnt do much about the not straight walls & there was to many spiders to safely lean against anything.

hmm a possible vent & whats that pallett doing over there










after shining my torch into what i expected to be a well, turned out to be a tunnel so i lifed off the pallett 




the very end




now turning round to come back




turns L at the wall




camera resting on large rock seen at bottom of last pic








blocked way leading off from half way along wall from previous pic




just beside blocked way looking towards Lturn




turned left




semi tightway in/out rucsac there to show access size.


----------



## night crawler (May 27, 2010)

Did you have alook at the OS map to see what was there, could have been fort or castle interesting find though.


----------



## Labb (May 27, 2010)

Can you tell me what these very narrow tunnels were used for.


----------



## djrich (May 27, 2010)

I love these, very strange.


----------



## RichardB (May 27, 2010)

It looks like it could be a [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Souterrain"]souterrain[/ame] or [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fogou"]fogou[/ame] but the construction looks too modern. The OS map and Geograph might give you a clue.


----------



## Mole Man (May 28, 2010)

Having a lot of knowledge on fogou’s the build is to new and it would open up into a chamber at some point and date from about 500BC. It looks far too modern to be any thing prehistoric.


----------



## smileysal (May 28, 2010)

Love the stonework in those tunnels. Looks great, looking forward to finding out more about this place. Very nice find. 

 Sal


----------



## chris (May 28, 2010)

Could it be a drainage conduit for a medieval house that's since been demollished?


----------



## Seahorse (May 29, 2010)

Water cistern? Ice house?


----------



## graybags (May 29, 2010)

*Pumt*

Dunno it just looked familiar

G


----------



## krela (May 29, 2010)

graybags said:


> Is that what I think it is Si ?????
> 
> G



Does it involve the initials AUB?


----------



## klempner69 (May 29, 2010)

Come on,dont keep us in suspenders..WTF is it?


----------



## Engineer (May 29, 2010)

*Underground structure.*

If you post a FlashEarth link a lot of research could be carried out.


----------



## Foxylady (May 30, 2010)

I was thinking along the same lines as Chris, as they look very similar to the Medieval Underground Passages in Exeter...same height, width and similar construction,etc.
Great find, S. Love these.


----------

